# Sooty



## goodallish (Sep 23, 2013)

Say hello to Sooty!










He is 4 years old and was adopted (his original name was Billy) just under a month ago. He belonged to a work colleague of my mum's who was trying to give him away due to getting a dog. It was a spur of the moment decision to take him on as we had been questioning it for about a week. We didn't know if we could give him the perfect home or lifestyle, or enough of our time each day, but it has to be better that what it was getting originally? We were told he was very friendly and lived outdoors pretty much looking after himself, living through, and loving the snow in winter too. After a week of thinking about it and being so tempted to just say yes, we eventually thought, why not? After picking him up in his hutch and getting him home, this was the condition of his hutch (minus the RSPCA bird feeder and water bottle, which I bought the same day):










After being told to look for the Poppy Den hutch by the owner I was disappointed to realise that the hutch is in fact the Guinea Pig Den Hutch from [email protected] It was shoddy and far too small for one rabbit. They obviously went into the shop and simply bought the cheapest hutch available. Compressed hay in his bedding compartment, and lots of hay scattered everywhere else with dirty food/water bowls and a very chewed up wooden/rope toy. The hutch was soiled with wee and poop and didn't look like it had been cleaned for quite a while. The previous owner kept the hutch outdoors (no shelter or hutch cover) and as a result the hutch is somewhat damaged with damp. When it came to cleaning it out there were also lots of earwigs falling out from every crevice and we noticed a lot of snail trails inside too. The cleaning process was not one I wish to repeat. Luckily his hutch is now indoors inside a brick shed so he is safe from rain and wind. We also put salt down in the entrance to keep the snails out.


















After cleaning and revamping his home on the second day this is how it looked. Softwood and meadow hay for his bedding, more hay over the floor in the run part, I attached the bird feeder to the door to use as a hay feeder, and I also got him a new food bowl and a salt/mineral lick for good measure.

We decided to take Sooty to the vets to get him checked out as the previous owner has never taken him before, nor did she get him vaccinated for myxi. He came out with the all clear, perfect weight, claws and teeth fine and generally a really healthy bun. Very happy to know! We are looking into getting him vacc'd as soon as poss, and will also need to get him neutered although this is not as important as he is living alone.










At the moment I have been feeding Sooty a handful of food every morning, either generic dry mix or Country Value Fruity Nuggets with a small addition of Supreme Science Selective which the vet gave us. He then has a good hour running around in the garden and eating as many of our plants as he can. Due to work this is the average amount of time he gets out of the hutch at the moment, being let out for another hour or so in the afternoon if either of us are off/finish work early. We also give him small treats/fruit/veg in the evening.

Litter training is proving somewhat difficult, but I think I'm getting there. Previously he didn't have a litter tray and we were told he would go where he pleases in the garden. I don't think the previous owner realised that he would be going in his hutch too! I bought him a litter tray and used newspaper, softwood shavings and hay in there and I have collected his poop from elsewhere in the hutch and placed them into the tray to give him the idea that the tray is his potty place. It was a little frustrating at first as each day I would still be seeing more poop everywhere but the tray. I decided to take all hay off of the hutch floor and use it only in his tray/bedding area and I have kept at it and slowly he is starting to learn what the tray is for.


























Sadly we are both aware that it is unfair for Sooty to be kept locked in such a small hutch for most of the day, but we are doing our utmost to look after him as much as possible as and when we can. He has got some new wooden treats (one of which he has demolished within days) to chew on and we are hoping to buy him some new toys and the RabbitShack hutch soon so that he has more room to play around unsupervised during the day. I am also buying small things here and there to convert his 'bedroom' into something better once we get the new hutch. Rather than hay and softwood I want to give him a little blanket area with a den that he can snuggle into, in hope that he isn't going to soil that area and will enjoy being warm and cosy.


















When we got Sooty, I noticed he had a strange pattern to the fur on his back. It was shaped like a horseshoe and we couldn't determine if it was his fur shedding, or whether it was natural? But looking at him now we have noticed that his fur has smoothed out and he is now looking more black, unlike the brown he was originally. Is it his winter coat growing, or maybe to do with healthier living conditions?


















All I know for now is that we have one very cute bun that is always happy to see us and will follow us around the garden, when he's not too busy munching the plants. If I have mentioned anything here that you think we are doing wrong or maybe need a point in the right direction with, any information or advice from anyone will be much appreciated. I want Sooty to enjoy the rest of his life knowing that he is loved and will be looked after as much as possible.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome! 

Beautiful pictures! It seems that Sooty had fallen on his feet, and you will look after him well.

You seem to have everything covered which is great- will you be looking for a friend for him when you have the accommodation and neutering sorted?

The only thing I would suggest is to check that your garden plants are safe to eat (see sticky thread), (and beware the bulbs in spring), and to consider gradually switching him across to Scence Selective completely, once he has settled.

He looks a lovely little fellow.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh hello Sooty!!!
He looks very cute -glad you took him on as it looks that he founded nice caring owners.
You have written that previous owners said that he looks after himself- :wink:those are the peoples who don't care and their excuse is -he looks after himself. He can't do that -he is only little bunny who is shut in small hutch, how on earth he can look after himself. Poor little boy-at least he can have better life from now on!
Would you consider in the future to get him friend so he can have life companion?
My bunnies (my original) were living separately for long time-when I managed to bond them (some with the original bunnies), some needed new friend from rspca -they are so much happier. 
If your boy is so friendly - he probably would really enjoy your company and if he is in conservatory you can spend time with him-he will show lot of affection.
He would need you as a friend until you may decide to get him other bunny. Quite good idea is to give them 'toy' friend -Funky used to fed his teddy bear -he put him to bowl with food.
Some people are so lucky-they completely don't care about there bunnies and some how those bunnies are friendly healthy etc. I would do anything for mine, I make sure they are clean, fed on time, have all necessary vaccination-and they sometimes have health issues, two of mine died recently. I just think those people didn't realise how lucky they are -but tbh they probably don't care anyway.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well he looks vastly better off and happier than when you first got him  well done!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous, and definitely landed on his paws with you.

Its very sad that people get rabbits as Sooty's previous owners did and then find excuses why they can't look after them anymore. Getting a dog is a lame excuse imo, simply because I have a dog a Staffie, three cats and now two rabbits. Its just a case of taking that bit more care, when I tend to the rabbits Duke is kept in, not really difficult.  

My step-daughter did the same got Barney then a few months later they went on holiday Barney came to us and stayed.  He now has a companion.

Your little guy will develop a bond with you very quickly, because I honestly believe they know when they are being well cared for.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> He's gorgeous, and definitely landed on his paws with you.
> 
> Its very sad that people get rabbits as Sooty's previous owners did and then find excuses why they can't look after them anymore. Getting a dog is a lame excuse imo, simply because I have a dog a Staffie, three cats and now two rabbits. Its just a case of taking that bit more care, when I tend to the rabbits Duke is kept in, not really difficult.
> 
> ...


If people think rabbit wont get in with dog-dont take dog-you have taken rabbit-this is called commitment!


----------



## goodallish (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all your kind comments. I think he is much happier since we first got him too. Definitely has a spring in his step when we let him out of the hutch. I am aware that rabbits do like to live in two's but we have not spoken about getting another one and right now I don't think we could do it. We don't really have a big enough garden for Sooty to run around in and the shed isn't (I don't think anyway) big enough for two. It's bad enough trying to let him out on his own having annoying/nosy neighbours too because we always have to hide so that people aren't knowing our business!

Summersky - I don't think we have any plants left now! The main one he did like to have a good munch on was the sweet peas.

Funky - I'm definitely thinking of getting him a teddy of some sort for companionship. I need to look for ones with safe materials in case he likes to eat it instead. Also he does not come in the house as we are scared he may wee or poop on the carpets. However we are getting laminate floor soon so he will be allowed in then for a few hours each day once it is done. We also have 3 cats which stay indoors too so we have to lock those up when the time comes. Sooty does come into the kitchen each morning though as I let him out in the garden and wash the dishes with the door open as he is playing around and he will come in for a sniff before going to eat more leaves and grass. 

Lopside/sskmick - thank you! 

I'm looking forward to developing a stronger bond with Sooty over time and can't wait to get him housed in a better hutch! I wish we had space to have an aviary too but will have to wait until we win the lottery and get a bigger house for that ;-)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well done on taking sooty in and trying to do better for him, he is lovely, however the hutch you have linked to that you wish to purchase for him is still not big enoough it is only 3.5ft long, a bun needs a minimum of 36sq foot of space at any one time this equates to a single level 6ft x 2ft hutch (or if you want a double hutch it needs te be atleast 5ft x 2ft on each level, this is because the ramp takes up a lot of space) and a minimum of a 6ft x 4ft run attached

is there no way you could convert the shed he is in into a bunny house for him?


----------



## goodallish (Sep 23, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> is there no way you could convert the shed he is in into a bunny house for him?


Because of the way we have to have the hutch in the shed we wouldn't be able to get one any bigger or it would cover the door. We have spoke about converting the shed completely and would love to do it, but we have other things in there at the moment so don't have the space to do so. It would probably be a while before we could do it though hence thinking of getting him a bigger hutch for now.

The hutch I've looked at (and posted above) is definitely better than the one he's living in now and he would still have access to the garden for a few hours each day, and of course the lower run in the hutch when we are out. I just don't want to leave him stuck in the one he's in now until we can do anything with the shed.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive just looked at the hutch you linked to....you'd be spending over £100 on a little over 3 foot hutch! That's extortionate! because of the ramp they have less running space so the double decker on a three foot is actually less space than you think. You'd be better off spending the money on one of these ;

6 ft single storey rabbit/guinea pig hutch

which is a similar price but has far more room than the one you linked to.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

If you don't Have space in the shed have you thought about putting a bigger hutch outside the shed? As long as they have plenty of bedding and a nice cosy space to snuggle into and protection (tarpaulin) from rain wind and snow rabbits cop. Fine, they actually handle cold better then heat, or for a similar price to that hutch you linked you could get a wooden shed/playhouse to convert for him


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

This wouldn't fit in the shed, but would be a good base.

RABBIT RESIDENTS CERTIFIED Extremely strong 6 ft hutch | eBay

This hutch/run would be a good option, with some tarpaulin as weatherproofing.

Sykes masive 6ft Rabbit Hutch and Run Combo | eBay


----------



## goodallish (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions but I would not consider having a bigger hutch outside of the brick shed and we definitely don't have space to buy a play shed for him either. Our garden is not very big at all and we do not want neighbours/people in the area knowing we have a rabbit otherwise it wouldn't be long before we were without again. We may be able to get a 6ft hutch if we rearrange the things in the shed but it would mean Sooty would be more prone to wind and rain which I didn't really want. We would like a double hutch but can only afford space for a 2ft run underneath not a double. Like I have said previously, we're both gutted that we can't let him out more each day but at the moment we have no other options.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do you not want your neighbours know about bunny?
I don't have my buns outside as I am paranoid -we have lovely neighbours but I am still curious that friends of neighbours children could be stupid!
I think this bunny is happier with you than where he was previously. There are hutches (double tier with run under) -would you have space for it?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Just as example what I mean
Rosewood The Lodge Flatpack Hutch & Under Run Ex Lge 122cm Wide X 50cm Deep
I don't know uk foot measurements -I operate in
Centimetres  so don't look on that it is just to show what I meant!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

goodallish said:


> Thanks for your suggestions but I would not consider having a bigger hutch outside of the brick shed and we definitely don't have space to buy a play shed for him either. Our garden is not very big at all and we do not want neighbours/people in the area knowing we have a rabbit otherwise it wouldn't be long before we were without again. We may be able to get a 6ft hutch if we rearrange the things in the shed but it would mean Sooty would be more prone to wind and rain which I didn't really want. We would like a double hutch but can only afford space for a 2ft run underneath not a double. Like I have said previously, we're both gutted that we can't let him out more each day but at the moment we have no other options.


I know and i can see you know that to that this is not ideal but I always look at bigger picture-when we were renting house sometimes space was an issue but my bunnies were better with me than somebody else who didnt care!
You have taken poor little lad who had awful set up and you care-I don't encourage you to keep your bunny in small hutch but I can see that you care for him and try your best -and sometimes is harder than the other times!
When we got our house / when we were able to make changes we have done them -that was priority but some point we have struggle with their space:mad2:
Not much you could have down as it was rented house and if somebody would tell me Funky would be better with someone else in big hutch -I don't agree, I think if Funky would end up somewhere he would be dead long time ago!


----------



## goodallish (Sep 23, 2013)

I do not want to have Sooty outside of the shed in the garden as the area in which I live is not exactly the safest. Our back gate also leads out onto an open alley so anybody could climb over the fence if they wish to do so. Also I like to keep my life private for the same reason and do not want neighbours being nosey and knowing when I am in/out of the house etc. It's a safety measure that I always take. I do not trust any of the people in the area that I live in.

The hutch that you linked to Funky, it is similar to the one I was looking at in my original post, with a little run underneath the same size as the hutch above. I would have room for one of those, but not for one with a double run underneath. I think for now it will be the best option and should be enough space for Sooty until we can figure something else out. Like I said originally, it is going to be much bigger than the hutch he is living in now!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That's it-the hutch is bigger plus he has something with you he hasn't previously-somebody who cares!
We have had neighbour in rented house we could not trust-proper kno*head! 
Last rented house we have had lovely neighbours -we told them we will be out as they would keep eye and make sure nobody is around our house! We have nice neighbours now as well but nothing like previous -when drunk people damaged window in put kitchen at 2am Paul went to his van parked outside our house and was planning to sit there all night as he thought we were still away (we just got back an hour before that incident)! 
Neighbours can be such a great bonus to house or a nightmare-we have had both!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What are the internal dimensions of your brick "shed"? Perhaps we may be able to suggest something less expensive/more suitable, to go in there.


----------

